# ice fishing gear for sale



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

looking to sell ice fishing gear 8 inch gas auger, eskimo tent. 4 foot sled and 3500 btu catalytic heater (had heart attack two weeks ago still weak and just got done doing taxs and think I might just have another heart attack) auger is a stark tent is red and heater works great I am thinking $300 for all ice fishing stuff also have flatbed trailer for sale tires are 2 years old $800


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I already have everything else you mentioned but I'd be very interested in the auger. How much?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Dude, good luck with the recovery!


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

the auger i will let go for $200 it might have drilled 10 holes in its life, everything else is gone thanks


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Hope you recover soon! I'd love the auger, but timing is not right for me at this time.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

$200 is a little more than I can do at the moment. Best of luck with your recovery!


----------



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

Is your ice tent still available?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That sucks! recover quick!


----------



## WhiskeyLens (Oct 12, 2018)

Would you sell the sled on its own?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This is only a year old thread, odds are everything is either sold or given away.........but there is always a chance


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL Glad you said something, Critter. I was about to reply myself.


----------

